# Backflow test trophies



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Saved some of the tags for a trophy picture. Which I had saved all 79 was a good run on testing.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

79 in one day? How many passed? Just curious.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> 79 in one day? How many passed? Just curious.


how many guys?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> 79 in one day? How many passed? Just curious.


 there was ten that didn't pass repair kits are ordered. You would think the dirty and grungy ones would fail but it was the ones that were above the ceiling or behind something.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> there was ten that didn't pass repair kits are ordered. You would think the dirty and grungy ones would fail but it was the ones that were above the ceiling or behind something.


I know how it's but just 10 out off 79... not bad at all. I'm usually have 5 complete repair kits for wilkins 975 (must common) 0.5" to 1" and another 5 kits 1.25" to 2", also bigger sizes. I got a contract with one company that they don't like the notice and red tags, so they pay me to fix it right away if some fail... bad thing....sometimes I have to drive 200 miles to test it....worth it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> 79 in one day? How many passed? Just curious.


 no it was over about four days that is still pretty good average.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

4 days sounds better, you scared me for awhile, I thought I was slow after read 79....lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I know how it's but just 10 out off 79... not bad at all. I'm usually have 5 complete repair kits for wilkins 975 (must common) 0.5" to 1" and another 5 kits 1.25" to 2", also bigger sizes. I got a contract with one company that they don't like the notice and red tags, so they pay me to fix it right away if some fail... bad thing....sometimes I have to drive 200 miles to test it....worth it.


 most of the older backflows have been replaced instead of repair. That was my biggest task numbers didn't Mach last years test. That's when I found out that the old maintenance man just replaced the old one. I still am confused on how the numbers weren't updated with a new test. I had a lot of 009M2QT models that were marked009M22T or was simply 009 on the old test reports. Had one 709 watts absolutely fall on its face other than that most were simply rubbers that just could not seal anymore. I love testing backflows especially when you have four or five in one room.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> most of the older backflows have been replaced instead of repair. That was my biggest task numbers didn't Mach last years test. That's when I found out that the old maintenance man just replaced the old one. I still am confused on how the numbers weren't updated with a new test. I had a lot of 009M2QT models that were marked009M22T or was simply 009 on the old test reports. Had one 709 watts absolutely fall on its face other than that most were simply rubbers that just could not seal anymore. I love testing backflows especially when you have four or five in one room.


Hold on, maintenance guy replaced... is he certified to do that (at least tester certified)? And I'm agree, I love when you have more than one in the same location.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Hold on, maintenance guy replaced... is he certified to do that (at least tester certified)? And I'm agree, I love when you have more than one in the same location.


he replaced and called for new test.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Why he replaced by the way? Just because are old, leaking or just he want to?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Why he replaced by the way? Just because are old, leaking or just he want to?


apparently they failed to pass ,he lacked the training to repair and swears it was cheaper to replace. He is gone now and the outfit that done the testing is gone to. Now all backflows are on computer files and I can keep track of changes from here out. I had multiple reports on the same backflows when I started but after a few more grey hairs and two nights in the office I have it straightened out.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Saved some of the tags for a trophy picture. Which I had saved all 79 was a good run on testing.



How many do you actually average a day though? Not 5 in a room average I mean like your doing an entire street all next door to each other
Every may the property management company we do a lot of work for asks us to do there 300 buildings, I average about 12-16 buildings a day weather it's two in a building or just one, but it also includes the going to the front desk, explaining why I'm there, where I need to go


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> How many do you actually average a day though? Not 5 in a room average I mean like your doing an entire street all next door to each other
> Every may the property management company we do a lot of work for asks us to do there 300 buildings, I average about 12-16 buildings a day weather it's two in a building or just one, but it also includes the going to the front desk, explaining why I'm there, where I need to go


Depending, sometimes take me more time when is a fire systems because you have to call central before testing. Also if you do some PM like replace packing, cleaning, flushing etc or have a leaky #2 shut off. But 12 to 16 buildings a day isn't bad at all.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> How many do you actually average a day though? Not 5 in a room average I mean like your doing an entire street all next door to each other Every may the property management company we do a lot of work for asks us to do there 300 buildings, I average about 12-16 buildings a day weather it's two in a building or just one, but it also includes the going to the front desk, explaining why I'm there, where I need to go


 if you have good luck and you have the tests set up before hand you can get ten to twenty. It all depends what type of building and how far the buildings are apart. This was one customer clinics were scattered and some just had two backflows and some had as many as ten. After the clinics the rest of them were in one building I had the backflow reports in a laptop categorized by cereal number and location. This way I could map a path from department and floors. Not every situation will allow you to do this kinda of a gravy run.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I tested for a friend who does a ton of residential, and I did 30 in 6 hours. That was driving to a lot of different subdivisions in 4 towns. I could have done 40, but it was about 95 degrees out, and getting too hot.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I do schools, I usually do 10 a day, that's either 3 or 4 schools.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I tested for a friend who does a ton of residential, and I did 30 in 6 hours. That was driving to a lot of different subdivisions in 4 towns. I could have done 40, but it was about 95 degrees out, and getting too hot. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


30 in 6 hours driving all over the place? That's crazy, sure you weren't just copying the serial numbers down haha


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It all depends on what type of assembly you have to test also where there at. I hate double checks in ground boxes there always two inches farther than you can reach.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ptturner91 said:


> 30 in 6 hours driving all over the place? That's crazy, sure you weren't just copying the serial numbers down haha


They were all outside, I parked and walked up, put my instrument on and tested. It took longer to fill out the test report than to do the test. Sometimes they would be next door or across the street, that saves a lot of time. I can do a complete test in under 5 minutes, so I wasn't even rushing things. I would leave a copy of the results in the mailbox. The bulk of the time was driving


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

422 plumber said:


> They were all outside, I parked and walked up, put my instrument on and tested. It took longer to fill out the test report than to do the test. Sometimes they would be next door or across the street, that saves a lot of time. I can do a complete test in under 5 minutes, so I wasn't even rushing things. I would leave a copy of the results in the mailbox. The bulk of the time was driving


 that must be nice ours are either underground or tucked in a corner in a locked mech room that burns a lot of time


----------



## WesternBackflow (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow! 79 in a day? I am fairly new to this trade, I am gobbling up all of the information I can so I can get out of the rough in trade, just received my license last week from the ABPA, here in Phoenix, AZ there are thousands of these that need tested yearly, I can't wait to get on the city rosters!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

WesternBackflow said:


> Wow! 79 in a day? I am fairly new to this trade, I am gobbling up all of the information I can so I can get out of the rough in trade, just received my license last week from the ABPA, here in Phoenix, AZ there are thousands of these that need tested yearly, I can't wait to get on the city rosters!


 that was 4 days. Lol I ain't that fast but it was one costumer. 28 in one day was our best.


----------

